# f/s - commercial-grade slicer



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

heavy duty commercial slicer with 12" blade
300W motor
Precision adjustable cut - ultra thin to 1"
great for making jerky and slicing cheese
just guessing it weighs at least 50 lbs
only used 15-20 times

dayton area
$300


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

bump
dayton area
$250


----------

